# Montana



## pla725 (Jul 6, 2008)

I just received notice from Megan Monty's owner that he had to be euthanized tonight due to pneumonia. He was a sweet boy and I will miss him dearly.


----------



## Maureen Las (Jul 6, 2008)

Very sorry.

.lots of bunnies leaving us this summer


----------



## cheryl (Jul 6, 2008)

Awww i'm sorry to hear that


----------



## JimD (Jul 6, 2008)

ray:


----------



## pla725 (Jul 6, 2008)

I feel bad about this. I feel like I failed both Montyand Megan. I wonder if his sneezing was an early symptom of the pneumonia. I dismissed it as allergies. I can't deal with losing another. I wonder why I didn't keep him as I had planned to.


----------



## pla725 (Jul 6, 2008)




----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 7, 2008)

I am so sorry about Monty . What a handsome little guy he was!

Jan


----------



## tonyshuman (Jul 7, 2008)

[align=left]What a cute bunny. It's shocking how fragile bunnies can be.[/align]
[align=left]RIP Montana, and I'm sorry pla725.[/align]


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry Paula. You can't blame yourself for what happened.
Hope Megan will be fine.
Binky free Monty. ink iris:


----------



## pla725 (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks. I know it is not my fault. Megan wasn't blaming me. I'm calling the treating vet tomorrow to find out what happened. Monty was healthy when he left me or so I thought.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 8, 2008)

so very sorry to hear this. None of us can second-guess what the future holds. In spite of our best efforts, and the best efforts of our vet staff, we still lose our wonderful little furrry charges. Just be happy with your memories and know that "YOU" gave them the best care and best time here that thay could possibly have. We still miss our "commander" every day and wonder what went wrong, but it just wasn't to be. You need to consloe yourself with the happy memeories that you were given and the darling pictures of them. God bless---Nancy and Larry


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm so sorry. We do get attached to them when we foster. :rip:Montana.


----------



## pla725 (Jul 8, 2008)

I decided not to bother calling the vet. Whatever happened it wasn't anyones fault. Monty was doing well with Megan. Sometimes things happen for no reason.


----------

